# افضل واحسن طريقه لتصنيع البلسم



## msamsamsa (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اليكم طريقه تصنيع البلسم

الخامات 
1-شمع استيانول وله اسم اخر شمع بلسم او اسم اخر سيتيل الكحول
شمع البلسم وظيفته انه يساعد على عمليه تنعيم الشعر بصوره جيده لانه يحتوى على مواد دهنيه لها تأثير على الشعر بصوره ايجابيه
2-ماء بلسم او ديكوارت هذا الاسم هو الاسم العلمى له
ماء البلسم هو الذى يعمل عمليه الترابط ويساعد على الرغوه ويفضل ان تعرف تركيزها قبل الشراء 

3-الماده الحافظه يوجد نوعان 1-السوربات بوتاسيوم واوعوا تستغربوا لانها تدخل فى صناعات كثيره جدا وهذه الماده تدخل عند اذابه الشمع البلسم عند الذوبان
2- الفورمالين وطبعا كلنا عارفينو وهذه الماده توضع فى اخر مرحله 

الطريقه
1- يتم احضار 25 ك ماء ثم يتم تسخينهم على النار حتى الغليان ثم نطفىء النار بعد ذلك
2-يتم اذابه الشمه تدريجيا واحد واحده حتى لا يتراكم وعلى وش الماء 
3-لو هنستخد الماده الحافظه الاولى اللى انا قولت عليها يتم ذوبانها مع الشمع لانها قريبه من الشمع مثل الحبيبات
4-يتم اضافه ماء البلسم بعد ذوبان الشمع والماده الحافظه تدريجيا مع التقليب جيدا 
5-نترك المواد المذابه فى الماء حتى تبرد نجد ان السائل لونه ابيض ونجده اكثر لزوجه بعد برودته
5-نضع العطر فى اخر مرحله ويجب ان لا نضعه فى الاول حتى لا يتبخر



نسألكم الدعاء لأخوكم​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العجمىى (4 يونيو 2010)

طريقة طيبة جداااااااااااا ولكن اخى يوجد طريقة اسهل من كده بتضع كمية الماء ثم تضع ماء البلسم وتقلبه مع الماء ثم تضعه على النار وتضع كمية شمع البلسم وقبل الوصول الى الغليان حتلاحظ سيحان الشمع تطفىء النار وتقلبوا جيداااااااااااا وتتركه حتى يبرد ثم تضع العطر ولو عايز تضع مادة حافظة برحتك ملحوظة والله طريقتك ان شاء الله حجربها وجزاك الله خير احنا منفيد بعض بس انا لاحظت ان ماء البلسم لازم يكون ساخن على نفس درجة شمع بلسم فانا لما بضعه الاول بتجنب حدوث ان يكون شكل البلسم مش ناعم زاى من عايز والله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*
*لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..*



*فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..*



*يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان ..*



*فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل ..*



*في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق ..*



*ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل من الممكن ان تعطوا لنا الكميات مثلا بالجرام او اللتر لأجرب صنعه للأستخدام الشخصي؟
يا ريت حضراتكم تذكروا الأسماء التجارية للمكونات و من اي الأماكن نشتريها ؟ اماكن بيع مكونات الصابون ؟؟؟
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## bary (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الكميات شمع البلسم متساوية مع ماء البلسم 
مثلا 60 جرام من شمع البلسم و60 ملى من ماء البلسم على 2 لتر ماء


----------



## bary (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الاماكن شارع الجيش لو كنت من مصر من محلات الكيماويات


----------



## ashraf khalil (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

والموضوع متل البلسم خفيف لطيف واضح مفيد نظيف
مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

الطريقتان جميلتان شكرا لكما


----------



## علاء الحمصانى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## eng marwa misr (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس عندى سؤالين
هل المواد دى طبيعيه ام لا
اذل لم اضع ماده حافظه فما عمره وبالماده الحافظه ما مده صلاحيته ايضا


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وياريت نذكر الكميات هل هى متساوية 
وهل الامالجين بنفس الكمية


----------



## زهره لوتس (25 مايو 2012)

لو ممكن حد يفيدني ويقولي ايه هو الكحول الستيريلي والاسم التجاري له


----------



## 83moris (18 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع شيق
هل يمكن استخدام شمع البلسم كمنعم للملابس؟
ما هو الاسم العلمي لعجينة السوفتي؟


----------



## mhdyzone (30 مايو 2013)

bary قال:


> الاماكن شارع الجيش لو كنت من مصر من محلات الكيماويات



ممكن اعرف اسماء محلات مصمونه بالظبط فى شارع الجيش ... لان فى انواع من شمع البلسم كتير وانا جربت اكثر من نوع وكان افصلهم الالمانى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## masterprint (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## 83moris (5 أكتوبر 2013)

افضل شمع جربتة عند نيرول ب 26ج الكيلو


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (22 يناير 2015)

طريقة الاخ العجمي هي الطريقة الصحيحة --- شكرا لك أخي


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

